# inderal and performance anxiety



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have an extreme performance anxiety and I'm afraid I'll appear like a total jerk in front of the class. I can cope with interacting with some of my peers. But they didn't know about my extreme performance anxiety. I'm afraid they'll reject me and totally see me as freak.

I have an upcoming presentation now and don't know what to do. I'd planned to take inderal because it does not require doctor's prescription. Does it have any negative side effects? I'm still 19 and I'd not consulted my performance anxiety to a psychiatrist. I really need your advice asap.


----------



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> That's interesting. It does require a prescription in most countries outside the Philippines. Do you have asthma? Because you should NOT take it if you do. It can trigger asthma attacks.
> 
> Otherwise the main normal but negative side effect is low blood pressure and feeling light headed. Ideally you should have a practice run with inderal the day before you take it for a presentation, to suss out what dose you tolerate best. If you want to be cautious start with 20 mg.


The generic name of the inderal I'm referring is propranolol hydrochloride. It does not require prescription. Is there any difference between propranolol hydrochloride and propranolol?

Anyway, I'd already taken two 40mg tablets but the presentation was postponed. It will be net week. I feel fine with the drug. There is just slight dizziness.


----------



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> No, they are the same thing.


Thanks!


----------

